# Deer lease Trail riding advice and equipment ??



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

All most all hunting seasons are closed by March so hunters are pretty much done by then. Download your states hunting guide and check the seasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Do as Gunslinger suggested, and find out what game is in season. If it's only small game, there's little to worry about. I don't know anywhere with a spring deer season. Although some places allow nuisance hunting all year if crops are being damaged. If turkey is in, some blaze orange might be good. Rather than keeping something on the horse while you're not riding, you can hang a blaze orange hunting vest near or in the enclosure. Just make sure there is 360 degree visibility around it. While riding, a blaze orange vest on the rider should be enough.

The way you phrased that, I'm understanding that this is property your family has access to for hunting? If so, they should know what is happening on the property in March.

For temporary fencing, there are portable electric fences that operate on D cell batteries. I've always highlined horses for camping. That allows them to get their head down for hay without getting tangled. Hope that helps some/


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not sure when you are going to be there, but the hunting should be a non-issue. More than likely the only seasons that will be going on are turkey and exotic (if there are any on the property). If someone mistakes a horse for a turkey, I wouldn't want to be there in the first place. LOL As someone said the owners should know who is on the property and who is doing what. Most turkey hunters would be out of the woods by the time most folks even get out of bed. Throw on a blaze orange cap if it would make you feel better but I think hunting will be a big non-issue. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

We have a hunting lease and ride there at all times of the year, deer and turkey season. We just try ride at times when most of the hunters will not be out there, if for no other reason than to be neighborly and safe. We ride 9:00am-3:00pm when most hunters are out of the woods. We wear and vest or a cap in blaze orange and enjoy. We don't think much about it as we know who is out there and who they are. Some of the best riding times of the year is, after all, during the fall and spring when there is hunting going on.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Just another thought. I'm not sure about Texas, but here in Tennessee there could possibly be a season open on hogs. Here in Tennessee hogs are open year round on private land. It's also open year round for coyotes etc.....

In this case, I'd try to talk with the person who holds the lease and find out if there were likely to be any hunters.

In March, thoughts turn to fishing.....so I still think it's unlikely that there would be any hunting....


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

One other thing.......put the orange on you.....don't wear pink or red.....as those are the colors a turkey hunter is looking for.....


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe TX is a lot like AL, there is some kind of hunting season open every day of the year. Just ride and enjoy, wear orange if it makes you feel better and just use common sense. The landowner should know who will be there and doing what it really should be a non-issue.


----------



## Trey37 (Jan 9, 2015)

You can use rubber bands to tie orange construction ribbons to your horses mane and tail. And you can wear a blaze orange hat and vest. Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gunslinger, 
The colors of the turkey gobblers head are red, white and blue when he is in full strut.  To be legal you have to identify the turkey as a gobbler, in order to do that you have to be able to see a beard. That is the reason I have never understood how there could be an accidental shooting by mistaking another hunter for a turkey. A person on a horse would be an even bigger stretch. LOL


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum If you look up hunting equipment for horse there are stuff that you could put on the horse ,saddle pads, bridal ect hope it helps


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

It would really be hard to beat a good blaze orange hat an/or vest. Im done, thanks and enjoy your ride.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

tman33 said:


> Gunslinger,
> The colors of the turkey gobblers head are red, white and blue when he is in full strut.  To be legal you have to identify the turkey as a gobbler, in order to do that you have to be able to see a beard. That is the reason I have never understood how there could be an accidental shooting by mistaking another hunter for a turkey. A person on a horse would be an even bigger stretch. LOL


You can also shoot a bearded hen, which head would not be those colors, but still have to identify the beard either way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The Original Equine PROTECTAVEST - Protect your horses from hunting accidents with our blaze orange equine clothing!

Even poachers will see this.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A poacher was on my property which has a lot of bush, pine and spruce. His bright orange cap was a dead giveaway. I was amazed at how well even a tiny patch showed thro the trees. I fired a rifle twice aiming high and I heard someone yell to get outta here as someone was shooting in their direction. Deer hunting in my area ends in Dec. It starts after the rut has started.


----------

